# Farewell From Opefe



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Members of PFURY:

Thank you for making my stay here since 2002 most enjoyable. I've seen fury grow from just a handful of members into the giant corporation it has become. No words can express my gratitude and sentiments to all of you. Some of you (a handful) will likely remain assholes and I will miss your arrogance. But that is ok. I'm an asshole too.

Since Pfury was sold a couple of months back. It weighed heavily on me whether to remain here or find something else to do. After much deliberation and thought, I came to the conclusion that PFURY indeed needed new blood and new direction. So I made the decision to close up the OPEFE Science Forum for good.

Before some of you jump up and say why??? I explained myself in the Sr. Member Forum. Yung did not ask that I stay and has pretty much sent me a message that it was ok by not asking. So that is fine too.

Best fishes to you all,
Frank
OPEFE.

PS: For those that need fish ID help or just science questions answered. Just visit www.opefe.com. There are a few forums listed on the home page you will find me at!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

We're gonna miss you over here Frank.
But I can only respect your decision and thank you for everything you have meant and done for this forum.

Sad to see the forum getting closed down though...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

see ya frank! Best wishes to you


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

and not well understood.

opefe is closed? fence this is a blow. OPEFE has been and is, a point to be followed by thousands of fans and if you close ....... it will lose an important part of information on piranhas.

I just hope that at least the information that ai and disappear forever.

I hope I have misunderstood and never OPEFE NOT CLOSE.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

OPEFE isn't closed Vicente









Just the subforum over here.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck with the future Frank.. Not all members especially newer would understand the significance of this but I'm sure the few of us that still visit appreciate what you've helped with and the importance of your work.
I'm sure I'll visit OPEFE in the future.

If you ever need more Pictures for the listing of P's on OPEFE I would love to add another of mine to the postings.

Notaverage
Kris


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

memento said:


> OPEFE isn't closed Vicente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying my doubt, remember

anyway, Frank farewell of this forum will be hard.

Frank is all a true professional and the loss of his expert hand, was noticed much in the forum.

greetings and good luck.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Vicente said:


> OPEFE isn't closed Vicente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying my doubt, remember

anyway, Frank farewell of this forum will be hard.

Frank is all a true professional and the loss of his expert hand, was noticed much in the forum.

greetings and good luck.
[/quote]

Vicente: Me pueden encontrar en el sitio web opefe en los foros de la lista. gracias por todo también.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

memento said:


> We're gonna miss you over here Frank.
> But I can only respect your decision and thank you for everything you have meant and done for this forum.
> 
> Sad to see the forum getting closed down though...


x2
its a shame to see you go but with the upmost respect you will be missed. stay in touch with us frank. the door is always unlocked and we'll save you a seat.







good luck in your ventures. keep up the A+ work friend


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Central said:


> We're gonna miss you over here Frank.
> But I can only respect your decision and thank you for everything you have meant and done for this forum.
> 
> Sad to see the forum getting closed down though...


x2
its a shame to see you go but with the upmost respect you will be missed. stay in touch with us frank. the door is always unlocked and we'll save you a seat.







good luck in your ventures. keep up the A+ work friend
[/quote]
Like I said, the opefe forum is gone, but I'll still be visiting.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

You have helped me numerous times without even knowing it Frank,just wanted to thank you and am very sorry you have decided to leave.This is truly a sad day for pfury.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Yung should be beggin you to stay!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Yung should be beggin you to stay!


Who?


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hello frank
it is with sadness that I read these lines,
thank you for the help and confidence you bring.
Yannick


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NARKOTIK said:


> hello franck
> it is with sadness that I read these lines,
> thank you for the help and confidence you bring.
> Yannick


 Vous savez quel forum de me trouver mon ami.


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hastatus said:


> hello frank
> it is with sadness that I read these lines,
> thank you for the help and confidence you bring.
> Yannick


 Vous savez quel forum de me trouver mon ami.








[/quote]
yes frank,
thank you again for your answers and your knowledge.
my respects


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

Frank you were the Muhammad Ali of Piranhas and pfury.. Best of wishes to you!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

hastatus said:


> hello franck
> it is with sadness that I read these lines,
> thank you for the help and confidence you bring.
> Yannick


 Vous savez quel forum de me trouver mon ami.








[/quote]
And where is that Frankie??


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

See homepage of OPEFE


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I quote from OPEFE homepage :



> Its come to my attention the corporate for profit owners of PFURY have removed my farewell from the site announcements. It was moved to the piranha forum where piranha questions are answered. By burying it there, few people would see it.


A reaction of a little toddler, as usual without verifying things first. Very disappointing and far from an objective view, what should be expected from a site based on science.
And with removing the subforum, there was no notice to me while I also had posts in there. He just removed them all.

I'm closing this topic. 
With regrets about having seen him and his site change from science based to personal opinion based...


----------

